

Ask HN:mother language or English  - m1k3r

Hey HN, I'm about to open my personal blog, I plan to talk about technology, programming,maths, startups,personal stuff,etc. The thing is: I haven't decided yet in what language should I post in.My mother language is Spanish and my English is pretty well. Some advice?
======
drallison
Your English could be tuned up a bit. Normal English usage would not say
"maths" but would say "math", although there are those who'd say the language
is changing in that regard. You should have said "my English is pretty good"
since "well" is normally an indicator of a state of good health when used with
a form of the verb "to be". But those are nits. Who do you want to read your
blog? What language will those people be most comfortable reading? Answer that
and you have the answer to your question.

~~~
anigbrowl
_Normal English usage would not say "maths" but would say "math"._

Actually, that's a US/UK difference, not a language issue. Irish, British,
Australians all studied maths in school, because 'mathematics' is a plural
noun.

------
gasull
\- English: larger audience

\- Spanish: less competitors

If you choose English, use an orthography and grammar corrector. This is a
good idea for Spanish too.

~~~
m1k3r
"Spanish:less competitors"<\--you are right, I didn't realize that one before!

~~~
gasull
I think it depends on how serious you are about blogging. A friend of mine
started years ago a now very successful blog, and he now regrets having
started it in Spanish, because he feels the blog cannot grow more in audience
because of it.

------
rcfox
If you're comfortable in both, why not offer both languages? You won't have to
spend so much time on figuring out what you're trying to say in the second
version, and it might even help to improve your arguments to write it again.

------
bluesmoon
alternate

~~~
byoung2
There is a really cool website Ford has to advertise the new Fiesta,
<http://www.readypatumundo.com>. It utilizes code-switching between English
and Spanish, and there is an innovative slider in the top right corner that
lets the user choose the English/Spanish mix. Maybe this could be worked into
the blog.

~~~
m1k3r
he he it seems like great idea for a publicity campaign, but maybe it would be
kind of weird for a post, I'll think about it!, thanks!

